# Bosch 1619 EVS Router Gloat



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Well I ordered the Bosch 1619 EVS from Amazon.com and received it today.I plugged it in to see if it would run then I put it right in the table. Luckily it and a couple of Accessories that I ordered qualified for the free shipping and the $300/75 off deal. I have not ran any wood through it yet but will put it to the test tomorrow. My shop is full of stuff I just finished putting varnish on.

I like the way it is set up for disabling the springs and for table adjustment use. But more of that will come in the tool review area.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

That's an awesome machine you got there Randy!


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks Sam, 

I am very impressed with it but the tell all will be when I make some saw dust with it. It is not as loud as my 2 1/4 hp. I have ran it a couple of times with it in the table now just to see what it sounds like. But saw dust tomorrow. I have to edge joint some Ash boards that I have planed for an upcoming project...


----------



## Drtdigr (Jul 2, 2013)

*Good Luck*



GoonMan said:


> Well I ordered the Bosch 1619 EVS from Amazon.com and received it today.I plugged it in to see if it would run then I put it right in the table. Luckily it and a couple of Accessories that I ordered qualified for the free shipping and the $300/75 off deal. I have not ran any wood through it yet but will put it to the test tomorrow. My shop is full of stuff I just finished putting varnish on.
> 
> I like the way it is set up for disabling the springs and for table adjustment use. But more of that will come in the tool review area.


Hope you have better luck than I did. You may want to check to see when it was made.


----------

